# Richwood Archery/CSS seeking Reps & shooters



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

a thump to the top


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I no longer shoot 3D but my Contender is still a rock solid hunting machine that will stay with me forever. When I left the 3D circuit, I bought a Mathews Conquest III, after a few weeks I traded for a Hoyt Ultratech and a few weeks later it too was sold. Why? Because My Contender shoots better!
I won my first ASA shoot with a Contender and placed in the top 10 at the Buckmasters South Carolina Qualifier (must be something to it). 
My only issue with any staff shooter program is that there are many shooters that want something for nothing. The archery industry if difficult to survive in, if you like a product,...shoot it and support them. (everything else will fall into place). 
CSS makes a rock solid bow that will not let you down!

Good luck and shoot well
Bruce Archer


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I will second the above...I have nothing but good things to say about my current shooter position with Chuck Nease and CSS Richwood.....I can call and speak directly with the owner any time I'd like as well as a helpful staff....who have met my every need...

I was lucky enough to get a Griggs string on my Encore before the company switched to Vapor Trail....an equally superb string company.
If you are considering sending a resume in to shoot for a company, this is a great one to look into...

Feel free to PM me for more information....



Thanks



Seth


----------



## Diddler (Aug 18, 2005)

*Careful Here!!!*

This may not be as good as it sounds. Be Warned


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css*

i have now owned three css bows,all great shooters.with two full major shoulder operations my shoulder will never allow me to shoot tournaments.But Chuck has always been good to help me out,and was the only company that would build a bow to my limitations,with concern.Chuck knows i will never be on the 3-d circut,but was concerned to build me a bow i could hunt with.
css was one of very few bows my arm can shoot.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

They are definitely some awesome shooting and well built bows.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*css osii*

well built bows, just wished the os system was faster and had less hand shock. after all the testing i did with the osii and osiii, no faster than the p2 cams, and half as smooth. not bad mouthing the bow, its just a fact. the bow would not do over 295, 29in, 70lbs. after i spent many hours trying different options. tried the plus and minus side of the cam, vertually no different.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

My current setup is Challenger 39 with OSIII. 58lb 30.5" draw shooting 2412's at 286, had to go with the 2412's to get the speed down to ASA legal. Played with Carbon Tech cheetah 3d's shooting 317 with the 400 and goldtip pro 22's at 309. I haven't had any trouble getting speed out them. Hunting setup this year is 39" Challenger going to shoot Axis Arrows 340's at 58 lbs, have this setup shooting in the mid 270's.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

mobowhunter you definitely got a good set-up there! With your draw length at 30.5" you have a great power stroke and are able to attain those great speeds. The Challenger 39" is one of the most popular bows in the Richwood/ CSS stable!!!!! I know it is a real shooter with the P1 cam and e mod. With the OS system I am sure it is quite a bit faster as well. Like to test shoot the OS system one of these days. The P1 and P2 cam bows were winners for sure. I think the goal for 2005 at CSS was to combine the good qualities of the P1 and P2 cams to make a smooth draw and fast shooting bow, and give you the best of both worlds with the OS cam system.


mobowhunter said:


> My current setup is Challenger 39 with OSIII. 58lb 30.5" draw shooting 2412's at 286, had to go with the 2412's to get the speed down to ASA legal. Played with Carbon Tech cheetah 3d's shooting 317 with the 400 and goldtip pro 22's at 309. I haven't had any trouble getting speed out them. Hunting setup this year is 39" Challenger going to shoot Axis Arrows 340's at 58 lbs, have this setup shooting in the mid 270's.


----------



## Diddler (Aug 18, 2005)

*Be Warned******************

I am not contesting the bows, their performance or quality. Just the company and their business practices! BE WARNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Diddler this is certainly NOT the right place to express your concerns.

Posting vague-at-best shots at a company in which you obviously have personal issues with on a public forum where opinions are formed is no goood :thumbs_do 


For every bad story out there, there's a great one....if you have issues take it up elsewhere.


----------



## oldreliable67 (Mar 24, 2003)

> Diddler this is certainly NOT the right place to express your concerns.


Why on earth not? Where would you suggest is the right place? The company is of course the first choice, but after that, if someone wants to alert others to a less than satisfactory experience with a company or product? 



> Posting vague-at-best shots at a company in which you obviously have personal issues with on a public forum where opinions are formed is no goood


Totally agree with the 'posting vague-at-best shots...is no good', but as long as experiences are clearly delineated and opinions are identified as opinions, why not a public forum?

Seems to me that one of the great values afforded by the Internet and message boards such as this is the ability to comminicate experiences and share opinions. And certainly that includes disagreeing with opinions expressed. Anyone posting an opinion or relating an experience leaves themselves open to rebuttal or criticism in return. Rant if you need, but be prepared to receive like rants in return.

In this particular case, Diddler, IMHO, can certainly be criticized for vagueness: if he has had a bad experience with this company and feels compelled to publicize it, then he should come right out and say so and describe it instead of non-specific allegations of a company's "business practices". 

Just my opinion; your mileage may vary!


----------



## JeremyS (Feb 23, 2004)

A person whose only 2 posts are taking pot shots at a company  No information other than that. It is fine if you would like to inform others about a problem, but maybe it would be more effective to start your own post stating what the problem might be. In reference to CSS looking for reps and shooters, your post has little relevence to the nature of the thread. The only problems I could possibly have already been addressed by Chuck and I believe that him looking to hire reps is a step towards rectifying some of the internal confusions that may be part of the problem. I have in past had difficulties getting things from Richwood. They are a small but rapidly growing company and may be experiencing some growing pains. I have had absolutly no problems in working with them to get through any problems I may occur. I feel that by having sales reps they are showing that they are trying to better delegate work away from the main office in order to take a little pressure off Chuck and Peggy. This in turn means better service towards their dealers which would in turn be better for anyone using their products.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Oldreliable all you really did was agree with me, so I suppose I'll leave it at that...



2 posts, both bashes, NEED MORE INFO?


How about acting like a man instead of someone hiding behind a screen name, simply steering potential shooters in the other direction, without giving a justified reason?

Like I said, for every dissatisfied customer I guarantee there are 20 out there with no problems...

Like I said, someone with an agenda...


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

If I need something, I call and get it within two days. Always extremely friendly, straight forward and informative on the telephone.

Need a timing diagram? Called and had it emailed THAT NIGHT.

Wanted some chrome cams for the 3D Season....arrived the DAY AFTER I CALLED.

Wanted black limbs as well, 3 days later they arrived...


And I'm a nobody! So whoever you folks are that are having all these problems, must not have the social skills it takes to call, introduce yourself and state what your position is, and why.

Or perhaps there is more to the story. I, for one...don't know or care, what I do know is my experience has went above and beyond what I thought shooting for a company would entail...

If I don't like something, I'll throw it away. If I don't like a company, I'll stop using their product, and in effect stop advertising something I don't like.

Come see me at a 3D shoot, and see what I'm shooting....








Seth


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

My previous OSIII Encore set up for 3D:


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

*And....*

The current...


----------



## Diddler (Aug 18, 2005)

*All I'm gonna say...........*

There are a host of other people that have had bad business experiences with Chuck and his company. He either likes you or he doesnt. Thats very clear. Some people get what they are promised, others (Alot of them) get burned. I never bashed the bow or its quality. The fact is I just warned anyone looking to work with CSS/Richwood on a business level learn about who they are dealing with before they get to deep. There is no better place than a public forum to do that.


----------



## jg1418 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have followed this thread with much interest. I have tried numerous CSS bows and like them and think they are a good quality bow. However the "dark cloud" pertaining to their business practice is suspect surrounding the episode with Mitch Rompola and his questionable deer.

It seems to me, CSS suffered a severe blow in support of Rompola and his claim. CSS business and sales looked like it declined and fell flat after the Rompola incident. Is that why the merger took place between Richwood & CSS in a attempt to distance CSS from the controversy surrounding CSS and Rompola.

My question is to the reps and members of CSS. What is the real story with CSS and Mitch Rompola and do you believe CSS supporting Rompola caused them damage. I do not know the whole story and would like to hear the story from the reps and members of CSS along with AT members. I, along with every AT member hope every Archery company does well and prosper. Good Luck CSS/Richwood.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I don't think the Rompala debate and CSS's reputation have anything to do with the standing of CSS. I will go out on a limb here and say that CSS has a stronger following now than ever. I think most of the CSS shooters would agree with me on that. I think CSS backed Rompala just like any other bow company would do in the same instance. I do not think the Richwood merger had anything to do with the Rompala incidence. It was a merger from a business standpoint to combine resources to enhance their product line and even build better bows. End of story!!!!!


jg1418 said:


> I have followed this thread with much interest. I have tried numerous CSS bows and like them and think they are a good quality bow. However the "dark cloud" pertaining to their business practice is suspect surrounding the episode with Mitch Rompola and his questionable deer.
> 
> It seems to me, CSS suffered a severe blow in support of Rompola and his claim. CSS business and sales looked like it declined and fell flat after the Rompola incident. Is that why the merger took place between Richwood & CSS in a attempt to distance CSS from the controversy surrounding CSS and Rompola.
> 
> My question is to the reps and members of CSS. What is the real story with CSS and Mitch Rompola and do you believe CSS supporting Rompola caused them damage. I do not know the whole story and would like to hear the story from the reps and members of CSS along with AT members. I, along with every AT member hope every Archery company does well and prosper. Good Luck CSS/Richwood.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*css os system*

where are the speeds this system was suppose to achieve. i tried, never was achieved. i'm not saying that css has a bad bow, just wouldn't get the ibo speeds that were quoted. so when i tested the bow, people said no way, if it can't do it then i don't want it. don't blame them. other wise not bad bow.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css*

im a michigan man,and you can look all you want for a mich story,it is a fact that css built him a bow,and was hopping for a better out come.Does that mean because Mitch Rompola was shooting a css bow he was partnered with css,i dont think so.i shot the biggest turkey ever shot with a bow in michigan,with a css bow,but if i shot it illegal,does that mean css should suffer,i dont think so.but i will say the bow did the job,and i was happy i was shooting a css .

.so the buck stops here,Mitch Rompola story is dead,they hooked up with richwood for a investment partner to help them grow.takes big bucks to invest in new products and advertisement.

chuck has been building great bows for years and is a top shooter also.He currently is shooting 2nd in ibo world in his age group.company is growing ,and will have growing pains with the growth.jim in michigan


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

As far as a following I know there is a shop in northern Ohio that is selling 10 of their bows a month...

I also know that there is a very good group of shooters overseas shooting their line...numerous owners of pro shops over there as well...


I think the trick to getting someone to "like" you is to be patient...

I will let this thread take it's intended course now as I do not have any input on the Rompola buck....




And it's purpose...I believe...was to get the attention of anyone looking to shoot for a company or be a rep...


----------



## jg1418 (Feb 3, 2003)

CHAMPION 2,

Thank you for the insight. I appreciate it.

deer man,

My questioning of the Rompola incident and CSS has nothing to do with what CSS built for Rompola or what type of CSS bow he used in his deer harvest. I COULD CARE LESS what Rompola uses or promotes. My inquisitive question is focused on how much of an effect, good or bad CSS had after advertising in support of the Rompola buck and using the Romploa buck in ads and business decisions. Again, did CSS suffer after supporting the Rompola buck. I hope not but one has to wonder.

Deer man, I also thank you for the insight.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I would say it has little to no effect on the company...a little research goes to show you that despite the controversy, he is in fact...a great hunter...
The following shows information current only to 1999...Who knows how many more 180 inchers he's shot, and not told you about?!


Hehehe, who knowzzzz


TOP 20
Commemorative Bucks of Michigan lists Mitch Rompola as killing three of the top 10 trophy bucks from Grand Traverse County and five of the top 20. And that doesn't include several deer that Rompola said had trophy racks but he didn't bother entering; a deer he killed Nov. 13 that he said scored 218 5/8, five inches bigger than the recognized world-record whitetail; or a trophy 9-point that he says he killed about a month later.


No other hunter has more than one buck in the county's top 20.


Compiled by Richard Smith, a well-known outdoor writer from the Upper Peninsula, here's how Rompola's five bucks rank in Grand Traverse County's top 20, with their scores as listed in CBM's Michigan Big Game Records:



RANK YEAR PTS 
1. 1985 181.7 
3. 1982 161.0 
9. 1984 146.7 
11. 1969 145.3 
18. 1988 136.4 





Maybe it was one of the 180's great-great-grandbuckbabies....

220 ain't so far from 180 in that kind of time frame...


----------

